# How do you get the iBooks App on my iPod Touch?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I downloaded the new software on my 2nd G  iPod Touch last night. Tonight, I tried to download the iBooks App. I got it now on my laptop, but it won't sync to my iPod. I even tried the dragging the icon to my device on the laptop. More info. - I downloaded the iBooks from itunes. I then tried to do it from my iPod with no luck. How can I get the iBooks app on my ipod??


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I just opened the app icon on my ipod and did a search for ibooks. It downloaded just fine and I now have another source of free books. I'm sure that someone here can explain it better than I but I do most of my app purchases on my touch rather than iTunes. Mostly use iTunes for backup.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help. It didn't work when I tried a few times earlier. I tried again later, now, & finally, it worked from my iPod. Yippeeee!!! More free books!!! It also looks cool when you "flip" the page.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I tried loading iBooks on my iTouch, but I keep getting a message that I need software version 3.2. Apparently I have version 3.1.1, or something like that. I have downloaded all the recent updates. How do I get the newest version of the software? I have tried loading iBooks from my iTouch and have not gone to iTunes yet. I guess that is my next step.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I tried loading iBooks on my iTouch, but I keep getting a message that I need software version 3.2. Apparently I have version 3.1.1, or something like that. I have downloaded all the recent updates. How do I get the newest version of the software? I have tried loading iBooks from my iTouch and have not gone to iTunes yet. I guess that is my next step.


Which generation iPod Touch do you have?

Mike


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the 3rd generation 32G iTouch. I think I got it figured out. I needed to add a few updates, and now iBooks is downloaded. Although I have been keeping up with app updates, I guess I have not kept up with version updates.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't worry. The latest update just came out.


----------

